# Take him home or have someone take care of him?



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi
I will be going home for Christmas in a few weeks. I'll be home for 11 days and then back. I have to fly from Ottawa to Toronto, and the Toronto to Thunder Bay. I am having a hard time deciding whether I want to put Holden through the stress of the plane (in cargo, they don't allow them on  ) or if I want to leave him with my friend. If I take him, I'm afraid they won't let me have him when I get to Toronto and they will just transfer him with the other cargo straight to the next plane. It is cold in Ontario and I am also worried about that. But I really want to bring him with me. I wish they would let them on in a carrier under the seat. Any opinions???


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I personally don't think it's worth the risk if you're only going to be gone for 11 days.

Why don't they allow hedgehogs on the plane in a carrier?  Now I'm worried about traveling with Kashi ;-;


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There are some airlines that do allow them in the cabin. Since I don't fly, nor do I have any plans to, I can't remember which ones. I think Deneen recently flew with them in the cabin.

At this time of year, I would not take a hedgehog on a trip that requires changing flights. They have been known to miss the connecting flight.


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok. Thanks
No Canadian airlines I have contacted will let them on in plane, but I know nothing about American Airlines.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

lmg_319 said:


> Ok. Thanks
> No Canadian airlines I have contacted will let them on in plane, but I know nothing about American Airlines.


Sooo, call around the airlines that have the flights you are wanting to book. It will more than likely vary per airline.

For starters, here is a list that may allow them under special circumstances:

http://www.petflight.com/airlines


----------



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

There are only three airlines that go to Thunder Bay from Ottawa lol and they are all Canadian. But thats a great site, thanks.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I wouldn't take the risk personally. The cargo space where animals go is supposed to be heated, but I would be terrified my hedgie would accidently get put into the luggage cargo, which will be freezing. For 11 days, it's not worth the risk.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

lmg_319 said:


> There are only three airlines that go to Thunder Bay from Ottawa lol and they are all Canadian. But thats a great site, thanks.


Aw, I'm sorry. As much as I would hate to leave my babies too, I would probably leave them rather than risk a connecting flight.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

In the past, there have been times during the Christmas season when pets are not allowed on the airplanes. Also, it's only certain sized planes that can accommodate pets which further limits when he could go.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm going from Vancouver to my parents house in Calgary for around 2.5 weeks pretty soon for Christmas and I had planned to bring Sandslash with me. It's only an hourish long flight and I have his mitten warmers and carriers and fleece all ready so I figured he'd be just fine. Hedgie-grandma bought him a cage and a big kiddie pool for a playpen and is very excited to meet him. 

Do you guys think that would be okay? The flight is pretty short and since it's going to be for so long I really wanted to have him with me. I wouldn't want to leave him with one of my friends because it'd be Christmas and he'd have to spent almost three weeks with no cuddles or anything. He was such a huffyboots when I got him and we've made so much progress with him getting more sociable and I feel like it'd be a big step backwards, plus I'd be guilt ridden for the entire trip if he was all by himself. I'd also worry leaving him with someone else because hedgies are such particular pets and it's hard to prepare a sitter for all the possible things that could go wrong. 2.5 weeks is a long time to go with just getting food and water and the occasional poke to see if he's alive, and none of my friends are comfortable handling him.

Anyone have any thoughts on what I should do?


----------

